# Have you ever skipped a class because you didn't feel like going?



## DeeperUnderstanding

I had a 9am class today, and I just don't feel like going. So I wrote my prof and said I was sick.

In general, I feel bad about this. But I honestly didn't get enough sleep last night, and I think I'm going to go back to bed in a sec. 

Anyway, the question is...have you ever skipped a class because you didn't feel like going?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

And I can't sleep. lol, it was pointless skipping it.

But I suppose I can just chalk it up to me just feeling like doing nothing today. Or at least I can work on the homework for my other classes, rather than focusing on this class today.

And I _*did *_contact the professor, which gives me points. I didn't just say, "Ah screw it, I just won't go, and I won't write him, either."

I just can't make a habit of this. This is the fourth class this term, and the first time I haven't showed up. I generally don't miss if I can't help it, and this is the first time I've played hooky (to my knowledge), so I suppose it's just nerves.


----------



## joe11

I rarely miss, maybe once or twice. In the past when I did I always contacted them and told them but now I don't bother as they don't really seem to care.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

um yes. quite a lot actually.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yes I skipped classes due to social anxiety. Which classes? All of them. :b


----------



## purplefruit

oh my goodness. A gajillion times. It wasn't an SA thing, if I didn't feel like going to class I didn't go. I could be tired, bored, had to study, whatever. I got better as the years went on though, in my final two years I decided to buckle down and I only missed classes due to being sick. Writing to the prof. Awww :rofl I just didn't show up. Profs don't care, maybe you go to a smaller school where profs actually know who you are? But at my school there were upwards of 350 people in some classes, profs had no idea who you were and an email was probably just taking their time away from more important issues. In fact now that I think about it, I recall some of my profs saying they were annoyed with students emailing them saying they missed class.


----------



## joe11

Eliza said:


> oh my goodness. A gajillion times. It wasn't an SA thing, if I didn't feel like going to class I didn't go. I could be tired, bored, had to study, whatever. I got better as the years went on though, in my final two years I decided to buckle down and I only missed classes due to being sick. Writing to the prof. Awww :rofl I just didn't show up. Profs don't care, maybe you go to a smaller school where profs actually know who you are? But at my school there were upwards of 350 people in some classes, profs had no idea who you were and an email was probably just taking their time away from more important issues. In fact now that I think about it, I recall some of my profs saying they were annoyed with students emailing them saying they missed class.


I am in a smaller one but they still don't really care. :b


----------



## blackmage

I did all the time. It got so bad, I failed four out of five classes and was put on academic probation. The new semester started, the habit kicked in again, and decided to withdraw from school. It sucks, but I need to focus on myself and my health.

If you can, please don't skip. It'll turn into a habit and it's hard to break. Sending good vibes. <3


----------



## saillias

Is there some other reason to skip a class? :teeth

Yes that was pretty much my #1 reason for skipping.


----------



## purplefruit

blackmage said:


> I did all the time. It got so bad, I failed four out of five classes and was put on academic probation. The new semester started, the habit kicked in again, and decided to withdraw from school. It sucks, but I need to focus on myself and my health.
> 
> If you can, please don't skip. It'll turn into a habit and it's hard to break. Sending good vibes. <3


It was a really good idea to withdrawal and get your mind in the right place. I hope you can get yourself better soon. :hs


----------



## faded flowers

Yes, that would be the only reason i skip class.. I also have a thing for finding excuses in doing it that will make me feel better, like telling myself that it's the only time i will skip and 1 turns into 2 and 2 turns into 3 and so on. lol i've gotten better though since i've gotten older. But try not to do it too much, it will definatly affect your grade, i had to find out the hard way..


----------



## StevenGlansberg

My classes were huge so I was tempted to skip all the time. If notes were online then it sometimes turned into a whole semester thing. Definitely not a good habit to get into. :no


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to all of my classes to my knowledge. I paid for them so I should at least get my money's worth - anxiety, panic, or not.

It's worse to kick yourself for not going than it is to be calm for going!


----------



## Zil

Hmm at college I usually attended. It did happen to miss a few classes for no reason(Not feeling like going). I didn't make up any good reasons since we were considered responsible of ourselves.

Honestly though I attended frequently because went I was going out or knew I wasn't going to sleep the night before I like to save my days so that I can take them when I would logically need them.

I remember a class that I thought was absolutely useless and decided to stop going for three weeks, managed to pass. I was feeling bad for the teacher since he was relatively chill.

For uni it's another story, classes are expensive so I don't miss without a good reason.


----------



## anonymid

Yes, I did. Actually did it more often in grad school than when I was an undergrad. Not a good habit to get into.


----------



## Banzai

I've done this so many times this year. Like 20-odd already. That's probably more than my other 6 years of schooling combined. Once the ball got rolling, it kinda went down hill from there. I've missed 3 days of school this week already.


----------



## ImWeird

I once skipped 30 days of school in a row. Even today, I still sleep in when I don't feel like going.


----------



## laura024

Sometimes I can't get out of bed. Wednesday I skipped my classes [all AM classes] because I had just dreamed of watching a brutal suicide and didn't feel like facing the world. I regret it and feel really guilty. I usually do go though.


----------



## SuperSky

Hell-to-the-no. Skip a class, and for me that means asking people what happened in it, what textbook pages we did, if I can copy examples from their book... Waaaaay too much hassle!


----------



## RUFB2327

Yes, I miss classes a lot. Today I was having a very bad day and missed all four of my classes


----------



## LeftyFretz

All the time.


----------



## Lasair

Only one ever a few weeks ago....really bad day and I never miss class EVER causes me more anxiety


----------



## Resonance

Oh yeah loads of times, it's basically what being a student is all about.

"...Unfortunately I was ill and missed your lecture/seminar on [date], can you send me the notes and let me know if there's any reading I need to do?..."

--Yeah was I **** ill, I just couldn't be arsed to get up, but my sent items folder is still full of emails like this.


----------



## biancanics

Naturally because i'm not in the mood and i don't like the course that my dad wanted me to get... i ended up quitting... now i found a job which is what i always wanted and i never skipped work


----------



## Nathan Talli

Yep. My earliest class is at 9:30 and is really boring. It is really tempting to just hit the snooze until 11am on mondays.


----------



## lyssado707

Nope. Cuz i know what i'm like. If i did this once, there would have been no stopping me from doing it 50 bazillion times more.


----------



## kos

I skipped all this week and i have a mid term in 4 hours that i haven't studied for. ha.


----------



## Cheesecake

Who hasn't skipped class because of this?

I've done it a few times, but only for two classes, that are big enough that nobody notices if you're gone.


----------



## David777

Yep, I do it all the time.

Though it is more due to depression than social anxiety.

So far this year I've missed a total of two weeks worth of class, and I know I am just barely passing my classes.:afr


----------



## solasum

Oh, of course! I don't skip classes because I was out partying the night before, that's for sure. 

I am missing out on one of my classes as I write this, in fact.


----------



## ItsNicole

I did this in High School a couple of times, I convinced myself I was to sick to go to school, when really I just didn't feel like going. I have yet to do this in college.


----------



## FakeFur

Rarely do I ever skip class, and when I do, it's usually to have time to study for another class.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I skipped my night class last night because I hadn't finished my project and I didn't want to have to have to tell the teacher I didn't have it done; so I'll just turn it in late on tuesday.


----------



## MelysCariad

Yeah.. :/
Sometimes everything just catches up on me emotionally and I just can't do anything without the risk of a break down.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

uh u said professor. meaning your in college. they dont care if you go or not.


----------



## sansd

So many times. Usually because of exhaustion due to sleep deprivation. I've told instructors that was the reason, too, although I doubt they understood just how bad it was.


----------



## changeforthebetter

havnt read all the post but yes i have skipped classes many times because i did not feel like going or i had a pimple or something, it was easier to stay home

i have all so not left the house all do because i didnt want to go out


----------



## jingybopa

I did that once. Sadly, it was the only class that I actually liked this particular semester. I felt so bad about skipping it, that I went to my other classes that day. Unfortunately, in addition to liking the class, I also liked the professor and felt so embarrassed that I ended up not going for the better part of two weeks. At the time I went to school at a very small campus, so during this period, whenever I left my room (aside from the middle of the night) I always feared I would run into this professor. It was much, much more trouble, than it was worth. He didn't know about my issues, and I didn't feel comfortable talking to him (or really anyone at the time) about them, so I had no explanation. I think he sensed something though, as I did fine in the class, despite my unexplained unexcused absence (and my never speaking even though it was a small, upper level English class, and participation was a large part of the grade.)


----------



## Aphexfan

I usually try to get to my classes...since I would prolly fail if I skipped :b, but yea there's been plenty of times where I was definitely not mentally capable of going to class...


----------



## atticusfinch

I'm too anxious to skip class/miss out on anything pertaining to school. I feel like its the only thing I've got going for me and I compensate it for being social. so yeah, I go regardless if I don't feel like it.


----------



## LilA67

MrNiceGuy said:


> uh u said professor. meaning your in college. they dont care if you go or not.


Upper level classes (your major) will DEFINITELY throw you out after about 3 absences, or even too many latenesses.

Speaking from experience.

And even the huge classes (auditorium) DO sometimes pass a signature attendance sheet around. Also, if there's a remote-thing you had to buy for clicking in answers on activities in class: these are usually numbered AND registered to your name when you get one...if the professor DOES ask you to register your (clicker) remote's number online: chances are, attendance is taken through that. I have almost failed a (general ed) class, because of this.

Just wanted to warn anyone thinking about this.


----------



## nycdude

WintersTale said:


> I had a 9am class today, and I just don't feel like going. So I wrote my prof and said I was sick.
> 
> In general, I feel bad about this. But I honestly didn't get enough sleep last night, and I think I'm going to go back to bed in a sec.
> 
> Anyway, the question is...have you ever skipped a class because you didn't feel like going?


Yes many times in high school and a few times in college.


----------



## Colhad75

Nevermind class, I skipped whole days of school. Stay home and get some sleep and watch TV.


----------



## guitarmatt

just skipped today. it was easy surprisingly and i went through the office. i said i had a headache and they said i could leave cause it was lunch. 
i have the urge to leave quite often, i only do it in desperation.


----------



## seafolly

For me, the question would be more like, "When did you NOT skip a class?" Agoraphobia is no good for your grades. I tend to select courses that don't require participation and can do a pretty decent job of self-teaching with textbooks or online notes or whatever literature I can get my hands on.


----------



## timegoesback

All the time, but usually those classes were a waste of time anyway.


----------



## Tryst

Yes last week and the problem is even though I love the course for some reason I just can't seem to muster the will to get out of the bed these past few days. I go and force myself to pay attention because I will feel even guiltier sitting at home doing nothing and would spend the entire day fretting and worrying about what I am missing. So in general for my own sanity I don't miss classes as it always ends badly for me - I spend so much time worrying about missing class that I can't even use the extra time to get anything constructive done.


----------



## supersoshychick

It was one time last semester, that I just couldn't bring myself to go inside that school building......so i went home. I regretted it later.....I feel like i can never miss a class :|


----------



## LostProphet

I did this way too many times when I was still in school.


----------



## shanghaikate

Oh yeah. Sometimes, it turned out okay. But usually not, because it was nearly always depression/SA related reasons. I eventually had to withdraw for a semester until I got well enough to go back.


----------



## Magical Delusional

When attendance wasn't counted, I would skip. A lot. Mostly, I would be so anxious or fatigued that it would be easier not to go. Now that my classes are smaller and most of my profs take attendance, I go.


----------



## heyJude

Very rarely. I did skip one class this current semester, but that was because I had TONS of stuff to do the following day for another class and well, yeah it was a morning class and I just didn't feel like going. I'm so not a morning person, so it's a struggle for me to drag my a** out of bed some days.


----------



## nycdude

I actually skipped my morning class today, but i have a afternoon class .


----------



## FB18

I skipped a lecture and a seminar today. I have missed so many, I don't know why I don't go. When I do go I almost always feel better that I left the house and actually did something. I always try to catch up on what I miss but am getting more and more lazy. I usually get good grades but go pretty crazy during exams in terms of getting worried about failing. It sounds like you are fine if you have only missed one, just don't make a habit of it as it is really hard to get out of!


----------



## LoneWolf53

Skipped my class this morning and decided to walk around the city instead. Have class in 30min, can't decided if I want to go or not. Horray for being anxious and lazy.


----------



## mooncake

I had abysmal attendance at school (to the extent that I was eventually kicked out because of it) but it was never really because I didn't feel like going, but because I felt as though I simply _couldn't_ go (because of anxiety, depression, and so on). I always wanted to learn, and to be there, and I'd always get myself up and as ready as I could, but my problems stopped me.

Suprisingly I haven't missed any of my classes this year at university out of choice, bar one in which all we do is cover material I've already learnt on another course in a tiny poky little room at the end of the day that's so stuffy I feel like passing out. Strange to think about how much my attendance has improved considering how little I used to get to my classes!

Having said that, it's so, so tempting to stay in bed instead of going to my 9am lectures sometimes that I'm not sure my track record will be staying quite so impressive by the time the semester's out. :b


----------



## Purple Pen

Haha, oh man... Like, all the time back in high school. During my senior year I would occasionally skip and go sleep outside somewhere, lol. I would've just gone home, but my mom...


----------



## BrokenStars

Ha...in High School, I skipped classes so much. I was such a horrible student. :no I think Freshman year was the worst. I would skip classes and hang out with friends in study hall. I skipped gym class a bunch of times in sophmore/junior year if I didn't like the sport we were playing. Actually got caught once and got an extended detention. :roll It was actually kinda fun. We got to color.









I'm in college now and I've skipped classes a few times. Mainly math classes because it wasn't worth going. :no I've skipped other classes too if I didn't feel like going and if I knew I wasn't going to miss anything important.


----------



## Ununderstood

If I could miss every class of the semester and know that in the end I would pass with a C, I'd do it without even caring.


----------



## frillylove

I try not to skip classes, but I did skip a math class last week because I missed the bus. I could have just taken the next bus and miss the first five or ten minutes of class, but I decided just to go home.


----------



## salamoon

In high-school I never skipped lessons unless I was ill, but in college I skipped chemistry because I had a big gap before it and didn't want to wait around doing nothing on my own so I just went home. I felt really bad about doing it, but nobody seemed to care.


----------



## Raeden

Yes. Only about twice, though. Don't judge me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I skipped a few days of high school because of depression. I went on a long bike ride instead. I didn't tell anyone so no one knew.


----------



## catelyn

I used to skip classes in middle school and high school like crazy. In middle school I just couldn't deal with bullying and other issues. 1st year of high school because it took me (and still does) a long time to get used to new surroundings and people... Very insecure... And later just for the fun of it.
Uni is different, honestly I don't skip classes as much because at least at uni I'm not all alone... I've become more anxious and sad when I'm at home :sus


----------



## VisualAttraction

Eh, occasionally before I would if I felt bad about something or had to catch up on work from other classes. I've made a vow to not skip any class next term. It shouldn't be that difficult to fulfill because I'll have a lighter courseload and all my classes will be interesting ones.


----------



## Imbored21

Yea, sometimes. I only did it once to the point of hurting my grade. I got a B in a class I could've easily gotten an A if I just went to class and did the inclass assignments. I was pissed. For the most part, I go to all my classes.


----------



## S a m

Yeah I did it a lot when I use to go to Confirmation classes. Man, I ****ing hated it. I'm surprised the church even let me get confirmed. I remember I also use to skip a lot of my P.E. classes with a friend. I always dreaded it when we had dodgeball or any sport that was indoors so I would just slip out the back door haha.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

since the beginning of time.....:blank


----------



## LoneWolf14

I wish I could every morning but one more day and the truancy officer will be on me.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Ive skipped because SA made it impossible to concentrate. But I don't usually


----------



## mike91

Im not in school now but when i was i did not just miss one class or a day it was 2-3 weeks at a time we have about 10 months of school here and i skipped i would say close to 6 months give or take and i did not have sa then just very shy but i could talk and read a book outloud in class i am so stupid for missing so many days but you know im paying the price every day i go to my crap paying job


----------



## kilgoretrout

I skip at least one class per week, mostly out of laziness.


----------



## sourgirl

I've been skipping math... :no


----------



## Robleye

I would have if I wasn't afraid of getting in trouble lol


----------



## ReReRe

I don't, even though I've wanted to, I've just been told often enough not to that I can't really feel comfortable skipping. Plus I figure that if I skip once, nothing is stopping me from skipping the whole semester.


----------



## Sapphire14

In my first year of uni, not at all. It kind of started in my second year when I started slacking off a bit more. I skipped quite a lot of class in my second year I think. It was mostly because I was fearful of experiencing anxiety in those classes. I'm in my third year now and I'm making a real effort to attend all classes, because if I don't go I just end up feeling even worse, and more stressed out. Classes usually end up being okay, and in those cases I end up feeling glad that I went.


----------



## sunnyd2002

I actually skipped 90% of my classes first year of college, due to a mix of social anxiety and general laziness. I regretted it of course, I wasted a year of my life and my parents money. I've continued to suffer from social anxiety, and depression cocurrently. It's been years of torture for me. I hope you or anyone else doesn't have the displeasure to have gone through the same.


----------

